# Freezing ABTs



## mikedelta1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm traveling from St. Louis 2 weekends in a row (mardi gras and one weekend to make 600 lbs of summer sausage)  I would like to take some ABTs for both weekends.  Can I make them a couple of days before the first trip, refrigerate half for the first weekend and freeze the second half for the second weekend?  Both will be reheated in a an oven.  I'm just worried about the frozen ones I did a search in the ABT forum and didn't find anything about how they turn out after freezing and reheating.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 27, 2010)

I have heard a couple of guys say they don't like them reheat i guess they had a bad experience but I have reheated them just fine and loved them. One guy also wrote that he reheated them in the microwave and with the right amount of time he said they were awesome as well. I wouldn't worry a bit about reheating them in the oven. But maybe if there is lots of juice in the bottom of  your tinfoil (or what ever you use to reheat them) that they don't sit in them and get all soggy when warming.


----------



## porkaholic (Jan 27, 2010)

I have frozen and reheated them with no problems.  In fact, I have two in the freezer right now.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

Now I have never froze abt's one thing is they don't last long enough around our house. Next thing is if they freeze how are you to keep them fresh and not get all mushy and really soft. I wouldn't and I know that Pork says he does it all he time. Have you thought about taking a small smoker like a GOSM with you.


----------



## tjoff (Jan 27, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I made about 40 and put them in the fridge and took them on a camping trip and reheated them in the oven of my rv.  I thought they were great.  It made the bacon nice and crispy.  I have not tried to freeze them, my .02 on that is I would be afraid the peppers may get mussy and or bitter from being frozen.  If you try it post and let us know.


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 27, 2010)

Its hard to imagine freezing something so delicious instead of gobbling them up right away.


----------

